# Bear killer?



## hunterX (Dec 21, 2005)

Can a .284 savege bring down a grizzly bear?


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Sure, use a good quality bullet(Barns "X" bullet, Speer Grand Slam, ect.) and make it in the 160-180gr range and you should do just fine. 
:sniper:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Recommend you shoot it from a tree stand and carry a back-up 454 or 500 mag is my suggestion.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

A .284 Savage could kill a grizzly, but so could a .22LR if you shoot him in the eye and drive the slug into his brain. I'd say .300 Win Mag minimum.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

This is a tough one.....On one hand I see alot of people that shoot way to much rifle, like shooting a whitetail with a 300 RUM or similar and I usually think that is silly. ON the other hand, a grizzly is a very powerful very dangerous animal. While a .284 can certainly get the job done I would recommend against it just for the safety factor. This caliber would be very lethal to the bear, my only concern is wondering if it is enough to break down the bear (shooting thru the shoulder blades and dropping it instantly.) A grizzly can cover a lot of ground quicl and I personally would feel much better shooting something that I know would break it down. Even a heart shot may take it 30 seconds or so for it to lose enough oxygen for it to drop from that effect and considering a griz can cover 100 yds in 5 secs or so that leaves to much to chance in my book. If you do decide to use it make sure that you select the right bullet and preferably have someone next to you with a thumper like the .450 Marlin that would put a hurting on a charge.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

natemil373 said:


> have someone next to you with a thumper like the .450 Marlin that would put a hurting on a charge.


these were my thoughts exactly when I saw the question "bear gun"


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

hunterX,

It goes like this a .44 Mag has killed a grizzly bear so that would mean the .284 has enough energy to do it but would I consider or recommend using either one no I would not. If it were me I would choose something to effect of my .338 RUM it shoots flatter than a 7mm Rem Mag and hits as hard as the .375 H&H if not harder. To me that would the one to choose you can select tough heavy bullets and let them fly at high velocity and that means lots of ftlbs. at the target and tht is what will knock em down.


----------

